# What could be wrong with my ferret?



## ferretman1991 (May 9, 2011)

For the last few months both brothers of my 10 ferrets - originally 12 but two were stolen at christmas :-( - have been acting a little strange.

It started more or less the same time as the seasonal change from cold weather to warm, but cannot be certain. They begun to hack or cough a lot more than usual, usually after eating and drinking but for about 10 seconds. Blockage has been ruled out as I am sure they would not still be here if it was. They are eating drinking, defecating - some were soft but are mainly normal texture, and playing although not as much due to hot weather I think.

They are very big boys - only a year or so old and fed nothing but stewing steak and goats milk from kits until I rehomed them (dry food vitalin now).

could it be an internal problem from their diet, also their teeth are not the best, but still not too bad, just slight plaque build up, could this be linked.

I have also seen for the last 5 - 6 months or so some greeny, slimy stools, here and there, one day for a week, then nothing for awhile then another, not often. Also some seedy stools. I cannot tell who is doing what, and although I have more than enough room for 10 I do not really have permanent facilities to accomodate and separate ill ferrets, although they all seem fine. 

This clatchy throat sound is common in most of them though and has only really started since their coat change so could be hair build up. But I am concerned it may be a virus or an infection they have all had and some may still have it. Such as ECE. 

Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

James

p.s. they are big boys at their peak weight winter time they weighed in at 2.5kg so could their size have any link?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never had anything like that. in relation to the green slimy poops have you wormed them recently? I do it every so often just in case. 

mine have a mixture of dry food and meats, bones are good for cleaning their teeth, although the dry food shouldn't give them too much plague. 

What is Vitalin? I've never heard of it? 

I hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

The green poops sound like green slime disease to me 01 Gastrointestinal Disease in Ferrets - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company! . Their area needs a thorough disinfect and they need a course of antibiotics such as Septrin would be useful in case of econdary bacterial infection. Do you have a decent vet that knows about ferrets? I think they could do with seeing one.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you give your ferrets anything for hairballs? My first thought was hairballs because you mentioned it started in the season change, so they will be shedding their coats. I would pop them along to a vet to be safe xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Could it not be the dry food how long have they been on it and do they eat fast, Nice polecat


----------

